# We think Kenzie is deaf



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

After having friends round on friday and going to see the future in-laws over the weekend, we had noticed that Kenzie was not responding to loud noises? So we did an experiment, we let him lay down, then when he was'nt looking I clapped my hands behind his head, and not so much as an ear twitch at all we clicked, clapped whistled... nothing. So.. this explains why he leaps 10 foot in the air when I go to stroke him when he is laynig down..he cant hjear us approaching , I am making a vet appointment for the end of this week to get his ears checked out.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh no thats not good  i hope hes ok x let us know what happens x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I wondered if one of my dogs was deaf, but they definitely responded to the sound of the refrigerator opening... Try to watch him react to the doorbell, car keys jingle... to see if he could be just scared by what you have been doing to get a response. And, of course, check with the Vet. I hope he is okay.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jerry's mom makes a good point. Tango will act deaf sometimes, but I know he's not. There are certain noises that ALWAYS make him go off....the door bell ringing being one, the downstairs door opening being another. Sometimes when I call him though, he'll appear to not hear. 

I'm not trying to insult your intelligence here lol! Has Kenzie always acted this way? Are there some noises you remember him responding to?


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Its not going to change how we think about him at all, as I dont ever want to let him off lead, and he follows me to the kitchen for his meal time, so ive not really had to call him. But yes I will try the keys. Mmm he kinda responded to a pen clicking??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe wait until he is sleeping. Then sneak up with a pan and a lid and bang them together. Not close enough so that he feels the air, but definitely a loud and startling noise. See what reaction you get. 

Dogs are sooooooo adaptable. If he is deaf, he has probably compensated by feeling vibrations in the floor to know when people are approaching, etc. 

Brody has likely been blind in one eye since birth. We never knew it until his right eye lost some sight and he bumped into things. 

Your vet should be able to give you some answers. I know there is a BAER test which tests for deafness, etc.

brodysmom


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope it turns out to be nothing serious ( somehow).

I would like to say that dogs with impaired hearing can live very 
normal happy lives. Carlos lost his hearing when he was around 15 years old, and he adjusted and lived to 19 years.

The 'jumping out of his skin' sounds familiar. I would approach Carlos while he
was sleeping and put my hand close to his nose - the sudden change of smell seemed to alert him. They also learn to sense vibrations - foot steps approaching and all.

Of course, dogs can learn hand signals just as easily and well as verbal commands.

Anyway, hopfully the vet can provide more information.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Skyla said:


> .... But yes I will try the keys. Mmm he kinda responded to a pen clicking??


He is new to your home and still settling in. His reaction to things may be just to freeze. I wonder if the problem is fear from lack of socialization rather than a hearing deficit... That would also explain him leaping 10 feet in the air when you touch him. Continue to help him to make the adjustment to living with you; and, please, don't make loud noises behind his back. That is only going to undo all of the progress you have been making. I know you love him--just be patient


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor kenzie!!! i dont think its the lack of socialization. as thats what my dexter is...one of those pups who couldnt get to socialize much. he is fully alert though. even when hes napping ony lap and all of a sudden im playing a shooter game and he opens his eyes and shakes his head with frustration lol. oh i do hope kenzie hasnt lost hearing  training is much eaiser with sound. one of aunts had a pekignese which got struck by a truck when he didnt hear the truck honking or even coming  u kno what really makes the test true? this scares the living paws out of him...when the smoke amlarm goes off. he goes to run under cover under the bed shaking like a little leaf. hehe. since that wont cause vibration at all but just sound, cant hurt to try


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks all for your replies I am going to keep testing his hearing (nicely, not making him jump) and see what he responds too


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh no thats too bad.. I woulldnt worry to much yet. My Chloe is not even phased by really loud noises... but you would know your dog better than I

Let us know how the appointment goes!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That would be an awful shame if Kenzie is deaf, but if he is, he will be fine too!

Our last dog was totally deaf for the last few years of his life - it really didn't seem to affect his life at all - he was happy out!

The only thing I was really aware of - was that we could never call him to come to us, and of course we could never (not that we would have anyway) let him near any roads or areas off leash - as he would not have heard cars coming at all. 

The advantages were that at Halloween he wasn't petrified of the fireworks going off in neighbours gardens - and when he had full hearing he was petrified of thunderstorms, so that stopped too!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya dogs tend to adapt really well when they loose a sense... their other senses just become stronger to help them out!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hopefully all will be ok and keep us updated ...Sometimes my Dazy will ignore certain sounds, commands, etc... and she just acts like she is in her own little world. But the vet said her hearing was just fine. He said it was her "selective hearing"


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

All I can say is I'm thinking of you Kat and hope the vets goes ok - keep us updated xxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope everything is okay with Kenzie. A vet visit is a great idea. I once took in a cat that appeared deaf, but on examination by vet, he simply had impacted wax in his ears.

So hopefully things may not be as serious as they appear. Even if he IS deaf, there is lot's you can do to help him live an active and fulfilling life 
Lot's of advice online , hope this link helps!

x

http://www.ukwebpages.co.uk/deafdogs/links.htm


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks again for all your kind words and suggestions, I myself think he is not totally deaf, he can hear the keys jingle , i am sure? I call his name normall he ignors me, i do it high pitched and he looks round


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww Kat, thinkin of you and wee Kenzie.
Let us know what happens at the vets hon xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Skyla said:


> I call his name normall he ignors me, i do it high pitched and he looks round


You've only had him home a few weeks and you talked about how terrified he was the first few days. I still think it is more likely a fear problem than a physical problem. He may just need time to settle in. Of course consult your Vet to sort this out. Kenzie is such a little sweetheart. I hope he will be okay. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww poor Kenzie. Have you tried the old trick of rustling some treat bags or something. Cookie can be what I call ignorant lol. He'll totally bloody ignore me sometimes. I call his name and he turns away and ignores me. Honestly he can be a right so and so when he wants to be. Also I once thought he might have hearing troubles because when I kissed him on his head near his ear and made a kissing sound he would jump back startled. I can be looking at Cookie straight in the face and I can tell him to sit and he'll just look at me and turn away and walk off lol.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You've only had him home a few weeks and you talked about how terrified he was the first few days. I still think it is more likely a fear problem than a physical problem. He may just need time to settle in. Of course consult your Vet to sort this out. Kenzie is such a little sweetheart. I hope he will be okay. Please, keep us posted.


Yes I think some of what you say can be true, He does still get nervy, and sometimes when he looks so snuggley and approachable I do forget for a split second how he was when we first got him. He is very much improving still though and loves his walks through the park


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Obviously all the advice given is great so just wanted to say I hope it is something less serious causing it but either way, Im sure Kenzie will get along fine.
Hope it goes well, please let us know xXx


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I think maybe the problem might be impacted ear or ears. If its just one maybe thats why he can hear a little bit, like louder noises? I have had an impacted ear and low noises I miss but loud ones I can hear. If thats the case the vet will be able to tell. Might recommend putting some oils to soften the wax and then have the ear/ears cleaned out. The oil will soften the wax and make it easier to be flushed out


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

poppy is deaf.. everyone insists on testing 'just to make sure' lol shes very good at feeling vibrations though.. sometimes we have wondered if she some kind of hearing as it seems too much of a coinsedence (SP) for her to react at times there is a loud noise but im not sure if its the noise or the vibrations she feels. weve tried a dog whistle to ee if she could hear a high pitched noise like that and didnt get th slightest reaction. but i still find myself talking to her ALL the time lol but i deffinately think they read your facial expressions so when you talk they kind of understand. just make sure you give him plenty of warning and no sneaking up on him lol x


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

also because she cant hear poppys senses are really good.. like if my dad gets home no one hears the car but she can sense hes home.. or she smells when someone is coming into a room.


----------

